# Verlegung Stark-/Schwachstrom und Steuer-/Arbeitsstromkreis



## Wu Fu (3 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

  ich habe bei einer Anlage einen „Mangel“ zu welchen ich eine Stellungnahme abgeben soll.

  „Aus EMV-Gründen sollen Arbeits- und Steuerstromkreise getrennt verlegt werden, d.h. zu Volumenstromreglern, Ventilen, etc. sollen zwei getrennte Leitungen in zwei getrennten Verlegesystemen verlegt werden“

  Das habe ich mal in Prosa nacherzählt, es gibt keinen Verweis auf eine Norm, lediglich die EMV wird erwähnt, somit fehlt mir schon mal genau worauf ich bezugnehmen soll.

  Auch technisch ist der Mangel für mich schwere nachzuvollziehen. Zur Erklärung die Antriebe haben drei Klemmen (eine Leitungseinführung) oder ein Kabel mit drei Adern. Zwei Klemmen für 24V +/- und eine Klemme für 0-10V hierfür sollen nun zwei Leitungen verlegt werden und diese zwei Leitungen sollen auch noch getrennt verlegt werden. Somit gibt es eine Leitung, in welcher nur eine Ader verwendet wird und eine Leitung in welcher zwei Adern verwendet werden. Durch die Analog-Eingänge der Baugruppen ist die Masse der 24V mit den 0-10V als Bezugspotential verbunden.
  Wir haben zwar getrennte Leitungsführung diese aber im klassischen Sinne für 230/400V und 24V.

  Nach den „Argumenten“ des Mangels ist nach Arbeits- und Steuerstromkreise zu trennen. Darin sehe ich keinen Sinn. So können 230V und 12V nebeneinander liegen, wenn bei  als Steuerstromkreis zu sehen sind. Und 400V und 24V nebeneinander, wenn bei zur Versorgung eines Antriebes dienen, egal ob Motor oder Ventil.

  Kennt Ihr diese Thematik bzw. Argumentation?
  Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich diesen Mangel schnell mit Verweis auf eine Norm entkräften kann?
  Ist euch die Norm zur Trennung von Stark- und Schwachstrom bekannt?

  Ich würde gerne kurz und bündig mit Verweis auf eine Norm Antworten und nicht solange wie hier erklären. Hintergrund ist, dass ich befürchte der Verfasser des Mangels könnte sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen und die Angelegenheit persönlich nehmen.

  Zur Info am Rande, auf die von uns vorgelegte Kabelliste gab es keine Rückmeldung (wir sind Subunternehmer). Nachdem nun die Leitungen verlegt und die Brandschotts geschlossen sind sollen wir zu dem genannten Punkt eine Stellungnahme abgeben.

  Vielen Dank
  Schöne Grüße Daniel


----------



## DerSchlangen (3 November 2017)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe bei einer Anlage einen „Mangel“ zu welchen ich eine Stellungnahme abgeben soll.
> 
> ...


Hallo Wu Fu.
Ich arbeite in einem großen deutschen Pharma/Chemie Konzern und kenne das dir beschriebene vorgehen.
Leistungsleitungen sind u.U. auch frequenzumgerichtete Aktoren. Man geht davon aus das sie auf "Steuerleitungen" die wir eher Sensorleitungen nennen einen Einfluss nehmen. Wenn 0-10V dein Messignal ist (Beispielsweise 0-100°C -> 0,1V = 10°C) kann eine induzierte Spannung dein Messsignal gehörig durcheinander bringen.
Übrigens: Im EX-Bereich gilt für EX-i sogar explizit diese Trennung. Das müsste glaube ich in IEC/EN 60079-25 – Teil 25 stehen.
Ihr seid im EX oder nicht EX Bereich?

Gruss
Marcel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wu Fu (6 November 2017)

Hallo Marcel,

Danke für Deine Antwort.
Nein im EX-Bereich befinden wir uns glücklicherweise nicht.
Es handelt sich um eine Standardanlage aus der Gebäudeautomation, d.h. Belüftung von Räumen ohne besondere Anforderungen.
Bei den Feldgeräten handelt es sich um Volumenstromregler mit 0-10V.

Schöne Grüße Daniel


----------



## DerSchlangen (7 November 2017)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel,
> 
> Danke für Deine Antwort.
> Nein im EX-Bereich befinden wir uns glücklicherweise nicht.
> ...


Also wie bereits weiter oben im Rechenbeispiel:
Induktiver Einfluss kann Messergebnisse oder Stellwerte beeinflussen.
In wiefern das zu vernachlässigen ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Leider bin ich in der Normlage auch nicht ganz Sattelfest aber kann man die Unbedenklichkeit nicht mit nem Oszi nachstellen bzw. beweisen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wu Fu (8 November 2017)

Hallo Marcel,

nochmals Danke für Deine Antwort.
Mittlerweile hat sich die Sache geklärt.
Es wird auf die  Auftrennung verzichtet, da die getrennte Verlegung nach den Spannungsbereichen I und II erfolgt ist und dies ebenfalls aus EMV-Sicht besser ist als nach Arbeits- und Steuerstromkreis zu unterscheiden.

Schöne Grüße Daniel


----------

